# Is cosmotology school worth it??



## labellarosa (Jun 24, 2009)

I would love to go to cosmetology school but I scared about finding a job.  Cosmetology school is more expensive than some of the colleges here.  I'm having trouble finding any job right now, let alone a job in the beauty industry. 

I don't know what's the better choice Community college or Cosmetology school.

I'm torn


----------



## cazgh (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't help but I am debating the same thing too at the moment.  I have a job though which means I can't do the full time course I can only study in the evenings and I have to pay for the courses so its all a bit nerve wracking.  And my job is nothing to do with make up its in an office so I worry that I wont be able to practise what I learn.  I can't give up my full time job we just can't afford to only have one income and finding another job is not an option either with the current climate...  I'd say go for the community stuff for now and if you love it do the cosmetology stuff as soon as you can if you think you need to.  Basic qualifications might help you do bits and bobs like lessons/make overs and bring a little money in on the side?


----------



## MsWonderful (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, it depends on what you want to do and how far you want to take it. Why do you want to go to cosmetology school? Hair? Nails? Makeup? I have a friend that had all kinds of job offers BEFORE he even finished school.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't know if all states are different, but here you can't get a job in a salon without being licensed, and you can't get a license without going to school......


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWonderful* 

 
_Well, it depends on what you want to do and how far you want to take it. Why do you want to go to cosmetology school? Hair? Nails? Makeup? I have a friend that had all kinds of job offers BEFORE he even finished school._

 
I co-sign this. I've known people who've had jobs already established before finishing school.


----------



## labellarosa (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd like to do makeup or hair coloring


----------



## brittyslaugh (Jun 24, 2009)

YES!!! by all means! YES its absolutely worth it!
I'm 19 and have been in cos school for nearly 2 years,
I'm going to bull a FULL cosmetologist, this include hair,skin. and nails and even though its ALOT of hours (1800 in Colorado), I have had 3 job offers since the time i've been here. You learn so much
Im only part time (about 20 hours a week) and keep my day job.
Im always busy, most schools are also a salon with real customers so you get a taste of what the business is really like.

I'd say its definetly worth your time and interested
But on the other end of the spectrum- Cosmetology is something you have to fully dedicated to and work hard for. Its not something you can just sign up for, take the classes, and assume you're going to do great or have a large clientele. You will work your ass off but, from what i know, its worth every drop of sweat!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 24, 2009)

I went to a vocational high school so we took the State Boards a month before graduation. I graduated with my cosmetology license. It all depends on how dedicated you are really. Most of the girls I graduated with (the ones who stuck with cosmo) are stylists now. Im almost there not quite. (thats because I never pushed myself to start styling hair)

But I think its worth it. Its fun, its something you can always fall back on...if you like to do it, id go for it. Its definetly not a boring choice and I dont think it ever could be. 

I would look for  vocational high schools, they probably offer adult education? The beauty schools around here are REALLY expensive, and a lot of times, it doesnt work out (i know a lot of people who only specialized in nails and couldnt find a job, or esthetician and couldnt find a job)


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 25, 2009)

I went for the Nail Artist course only and I'm really happy. I found a job easy since I live in a large city with a nail salon on like every street lol. I also make alot of my money just off of friends and family telling girl's they know about me. I make good money and my job is stress free! You have to be dedicated though, esp. doing hair color, you do not want to mess up a woman's hair lol!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 25, 2009)

Im not in it yet but will be in august definitely do it! You learn a ton especially if you want to do hair coloring. You have to have a license to do it plus you will learn the techniques to do a great job.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 25, 2009)

I spent just over a year in Cosmo School, (1600 Hours in CA) I went roughly 40 hours a week or so, sometimes more, but thats because I didn't have a regular job and was able to complete the course faster, Most schools require a Minimum amount of hours a week, I think mine was somewhere between 25-30 hours a week.  

If its what you REALLY POSITIVELY want to do, Than do it! It is kind of pricey, but if its what you want, do it. 

I graduated, went to State Board and got my license ( I passed state board the first time around, If I can do it, ANYONE can do it.. Im a terrible nervous wreck when it comes to that stuff ) I didn't go on to doing anything in the beauty industry though, Its just not something I can do in California, I am far too sensitive and the women here mean SERIOUS business with their hair, and if its not right they WILL yell and scream at you. (made me cry on several occasions lol !) Its not something I can handle in my every day life.. So I went another direction, but I still keep my license Current , Just in case ( and also to get awesome deals on professional shampoos and haircare products lol)


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 26, 2009)

It really depends. It was mentioned before, you have to WANT to do this & work hard at it. I love it, can be a bit repetitive at times. You will get some awful clients, but make the best of it. 
They are not cheap, the most expensive school in my area is $20k. 

Good luck!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 26, 2009)

^Yeah, they arent cheap. I think of people spending that money. I spent about $100 on books and $175 on my kit. Thats all. Thats IT. Vocational high school is the best


----------

